# Ältere Versionen von ICQ download?



## Funball (18. März 2004)

Moin Moin

Hab mal eine Frage kennt noch jemand zufällig einen Link wo es ältere Versionen von Icq gibt . Überall kann man nur noch die 2003b downloaden aber ich wollte eigentlich ein Icq aus der 2000 Reihe. 

Wenn jemand einen Link kennt bitte posten . 

Thx im voraus  Funball


----------



## MasterJM (18. März 2004)

http://oldversion.com

http://oldversion.com/program.php?n=icq


----------

